# Lack of teeth on lower jaw?



## Marlene (May 14, 2010)

Well, we were watching our B&W eat and Johnny noticed that it looked like it doesn't have any teeth on it's lower jaw. It's still a young tegu, only about a foot long, no green on the head and has a lot of scars and/or burns on its head. The upper jaw seems to have all of its teeth. Are the teeth in the lower jaw just harder to see, could it be that those teeth haven't grown in yet, or could it be that it's starting to lose some baby teeth really early (if they even drop their baby teeth)?

I haven't pried its mouth open to really look or take photos, but I watched it eat every single cricket and stared at its lower jaw the entire time.


----------



## White_Lotus (May 14, 2010)

hmmmm thats really weird i know all 3 of my tegus have teeth on the top and bottom(because i have been bitten lol) but only on my larger tegus you can see the lower jaw's teeth.


----------



## Marlene (May 14, 2010)

Next time she wakes up I'll have to open up her mouth and take a look. I know I can see both sets of teeth on my Colombian, so maybe it's an Argentine thing? Or Johnny and I are just blind... I know I almost am! lol


----------



## White_Lotus (May 15, 2010)

it may be an argentine thing i can only see my youngest(2ft long) tegu's bottom tegu when he's first reaching for a rat straight from the tongs. I don't think your blind i think those teeth are just teeny tiny


----------

